# Squeaks when shifting



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Help, my bike has developed a horrible creaking, squeaking sound. It only happens when shifting up the rear cog. That is when shifting to larger gears. I can not locate the exact origin of the noise. Thought it was coming from the shifters, but in a repair stand the sound seems to be coming from the rear end. Can not locate it precisely (arms not long enough).

Have you ever experienced this or something similar? How did you fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

squeaking or squealing?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> squeaking or squealing?


Tough to answer that. It is similar to the sound a rusty, dry bearing makes. It almost sounds like two metal scraping. Of course, the chain is soaked to try to eliminate chain to cassette rub, but the noise still persists.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm guessing the "freehub"


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Pulleys.

(my wife's bike was doing the same thing. assuming they're bushing-style pulleys, just drip some lube into them)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*+1 on pulleys*



bopApocalypse said:


> Pulleys.
> 
> (my wife's bike was doing the same thing. assuming they're bushing-style pulleys, just drip some lube into them)


The first thing to try would be to clean/lube the pulleys. Can we assume that the chain is clean and properly lubed? That would be the next place I would look for noise if there's a squeak/squeal.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

sure its not coming from the gear cables?? could be a section close to the rear... had that on my mtb..


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

The upper jockey pulley bushing. This floats to permit indexed shifting. If the bushing gets dry, it will squeak. Remove, apply a thin coat of grease, then reinstall. The bushing isn't very big so take your time and be careful.

Yes, I've had this happen before to me and a few other customers.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank you all. You nailed it with the upper pulley, a part I definitely neglect. It gets cleaned with the chain, chain rings and cassette, but that is it. There is filth at the seal on the side facing the wheel. Since over lubing the chain, this is going to be one messy fix.


----------

